# Anyone have any tips or tricks how to install a round medalion?



## railman44 (Aug 3, 2008)

I'm mulling over the idea of installing a 1/8" thick, 1 1/2" round bronze medalion in a box lid. Anyone have a tip or trick on sinking a round hole that size 1/8" deep?


----------



## firefighteremt153 (Jan 25, 2008)

I would use a forstner bit in a drill press


----------



## cabinetman (Jul 5, 2007)

firefighteremt153 said:


> I would use a forstner bit in a drill press



That goes for me too.


----------



## Terry Beeson (May 29, 2008)

I'll third that motion....


----------



## Daren (Oct 14, 2006)

Sounds like a unanimous decision, me too.


----------



## Handyman (Jan 2, 2008)

yup What they said.


----------



## red (Sep 30, 2008)

firefighteremt153 said:


> I would use a forstner bit in a drill press


 
That is the way to do it. Don't forget to clamp the wood so it does not move at all! Red


----------



## Roy Harding (Jun 8, 2008)

I think the Forstner Bit folks have it. (And I agree)


----------



## GeorgeC (Jul 30, 2008)

firefighteremt153 said:


> I would use a forstner bit in a drill press


ditto

G


----------



## Tony B (Jul 30, 2008)

*Ditto*

Tony B


----------



## johnjf0622 (Feb 8, 2008)

Yep forstner

John


----------



## John in Tennessee (Jun 11, 2008)

If you have one.. If not use a hole in a drill press


----------



## GeorgeC (Jul 30, 2008)

John in Tennessee said:


> If you have one.. If not use a hole in a drill press


????????????

G


----------



## Handyman (Jan 2, 2008)

After reading John in Tennessee post i went out to the shop and studied my drill press for an hour. I looked all over it, and under it, and on both sides, and couldn't find any holes in it. I thought I saw one, but I didn't I saw something, wait a minute, I saw, I saw a hole, saw hole, saw hole. Something sounded familiar about that word. Saw hole, Sawhole, HO Holesaw, yea that was it, it was a holesaw. Now I understood. He was talking about a holesaw. Yea that will work to. Silly old me.

PS: It's all in fun John


----------



## Roy Harding (Jun 8, 2008)

Hole saw would work - the two complications being the depth of the pilot bit (watch you don't break through the back of the piece with it), and the fact that you still need to chisel out the remaining waste wood after defining the circumference with the hole saw. Two possible solutions:

Drill the hole ALL the way through, cut a second plug of proper thickness so that the outside diameter is equal to the diameter of your hole (2" in this case) - this would involve being able to cut a hole of 2" PLUS the width of the kerf of the blade in your hole saw. Glue that plug in place (matching grain as closely as possible), then install the medallion.

Drill the hole to the proper depth, and then drill a series of smaller holes (always watching depth of saw and pilot bit), then chisel out the remaining waste - ensuring you are left with a smooth and level bottom.

But a forstner bit remains the easiest and least destructive option.


----------



## gineer67 (Dec 9, 2007)

Forstner bit is best if the medalion is perfectly round. I'd try it on scrap first. If the results aren't what you hoped for, another solution is to make a router template, using the actual medalion to trace it out. Test the fit and adjust it until it's what you want and then use a router with a template bit.


----------



## Tony B (Jul 30, 2008)

*Back to the hole saw thing*

If you are going to set a medallion in it, a Forstner bit would make the cleanest hole.


----------



## misfire (Oct 27, 2008)

But have you considered a Forstner bit??????:laughing:

Sorry guys, I am married so I have to be a smart*** whenever I can get away with it


----------



## skymaster (Oct 30, 2006)

Yes BUT I went and asked Bill Forstner and he wont loan out any of his tools:no::icon_cool::shifty:


----------



## Bob Wingard (Jul 23, 2007)

If it's not a perfect fit in a hole made by a Forstner bit, try an adjustable-beam type hole saw .. .. drill just a bit deeper than needed .. then use a router to clean out the field to the proper depth.


----------

